
DeepScan now supports 100+ rules for JavaScript and React - wschoi
https://deepscan.io/docs/updates/2017-11/
======
ake1
i can't seem to find the download link nor your repository.

~~~
wschoi
It's a SaaS. You can analyze your GitHub repositories on the web. Or you can
check code snippet using demo feature at
[https://deepscan.io/demo/](https://deepscan.io/demo/)

~~~
wschoi
Also, you can use editor plugins:

\- Visual Studio Code:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=DeepScan...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=DeepScan.vscode-
deepscan)

\- Atom: [https://atom.io/packages/atom-
deepscan](https://atom.io/packages/atom-deepscan)

